# Volume does not contain a recognized file system-a flash drive adventure.



## hazzard (Jun 4, 2014)

i was using my computer today, and accidentally bumped a flash drive on my computer. no problem, plug it back in. of course, that's too simple for the people at microsoft and now every file (and we're talking over 20 gb of stuff here) on the thing is corrupted. /run doesn't work, recovery programs don't work, the blacktext window doesn't work, nothing is happening. could use a hand here.


----------



## Frozwire (Jun 2, 2014)

Was that flash drive your system drive (boot drive)? Will the computer still boot if you disconnect the flash-drive?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

It possibly shorted out by simply moving it on an angle.
Not Microsofts fault.
Hopefully somebody can help with a suggestion.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

It is important to understand that flash drives are the least reliable of modern storage media. Add to that the possibility that they may be lost, stolen, or physically damaged. Considering the situation that would seem most likely.

These devices cannot be trusted as primary storage of important files but should be used primarily as a transport media. All files of any importance, whatever the media they are stored on, need at least 1 backup copy, 2 or more backup copies if the files are of particular importance. Having a single copy of important files is asking for trouble.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> accidentally bumped a flash drive


 You probably have damaged the Memory chip. Not Microsoft fault, more the fault of the user who banged it. 
As LMiller has said USB Flash drives are extremely volitale and known to fail. We do not suggest using these devices for long term storage they should only be used to transfer files from one computer to another. 
You can try the free TestDisk program. I have had the best luck with GetDataBack.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Suggested two external HDD's and or buying a cloud that allows you to store up to 100GB of data.


----------

